# paste



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It has been one of those weeks.
On January 2, I sent an email to Graham and Brown asking about what paste to use for their product which I was to use the next week. Nothing. OK, that was to be expected, I guess. Sop, yesterday, thirty two days later, I get an email from them, saying, sorry about the delay and any good hd clear you can get at your local home improvement store would work. Thanks a lot G&B.


----------

